# VHT Dealers in Canada?



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Does anyone know of VHT dealers in Canada? (Online would be cool). I am interested in the new Special 6.

TG


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

traynor_garnet said:


> Does anyone know of VHT dealers in Canada? (Online would be cool). I am interested in the new Special 6.
> 
> TG


Nop VHT dealers in Canada unfortunaly for now.


----------



## Alistair6 (Jul 9, 2007)

mojo music in oakville, ontario is a VHT dealer now and carries the special 6.. Mojo Music - Home


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Alistair6 said:


> mojo music in oakville, ontario is a VHT dealer now and carries the special 6.. Mojo Music - Home


Nice looking, but not a very useful web site.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Capsule Music in Toronto has a new one listed on their "What's New" page


----------



## steve_rolfeca (Feb 28, 2011)

Paul's Boutique in Toronto is now a stocking dealer as well. Like Mojo, he apparently does mail-order.


----------



## seanmj (May 9, 2009)

When you say VHT... do you mean Steve Fryette's VHT (Sig X, Pittbull, Deliverance, Memphis etc)... or the new VHT stuff?

Sean Meredith-Jones
Welcome to SeanMeredithJones.com



edit:... reread your post... you mentioned special 6.... so their newer stuff. Mojo Music in Oakville has a tonne of these... great prices too.


----------



## steve_rolfeca (Feb 28, 2011)

Just got a reply from VHT in response to my query about Canadian dealers. Apparently they're still setting up their dealer network, and at the moment, the stores are mostly in the Toronto Area. Here's the current list:

Absolute Music
945 Upper James St.
Hamilton, ON L9C3A6

Capsule Music
921 Queen Street W
Toronto, ON M6J1G5

Mojo Music Inc
430 Speers Road
Oakville, ON L6K2G2

Paul's Boutique
69 1/2 Nassau Street
Toronto, ON M5T1M6

The Twelfth Fret, Inc.
2132 Danforth Ave.
Toronto, ON M4C1J9


----------

